# Dual Core Tuner und Die Gilde 2 als Vollversionen: Die DVD der PCGH 04/2009



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Februar 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Dual Core Tuner und Die Gilde 2 als Vollversionen: Die DVD der PCGH 04/2009 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Dual Core Tuner und Die Gilde 2 als Vollversionen: Die DVD der PCGH 04/2009


----------



## mad-onion (24. Februar 2009)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was dieser Dualcore-Tuner bringt.


----------



## OctoCore (24. Februar 2009)

Der bringt das, was solche Programme eben machen: Mehr oder weniger komfortabel Programme/Prozesse den Cores zuweisen, bzw umgekehrt.
Es macht aus Singlethread-Programmen keine Mehrkern-Anwendungen, wie es manche leute gerne von anderen, ähnlichen Tools behaupten.


----------



## metze (24. Februar 2009)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was dieser Dualcore-Tuner bringt.



Laut anderen Foren nichts ! 
Teils macht der sogar Probleme...

Bei XP kanns ganz nützlich sein, aber Vista hat ansich schon ein besseres Threadmanagement.

Ich persönlich meine das sowas kein Mensch braucht, ist nur Geldschneiderei. 

mfg


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (24. Februar 2009)

das wäre ja auch etwas bescheiden....aber mir würde es reichen wenn ich div. proggies einfach einen kern zuweisen kann und die anderen mit den wichtigen proggies laufen lassen.....(berechnungsprogramme, cad etc..)


----------



## OctoCore (24. Februar 2009)

metze schrieb:


> Ich persönlich meine das sowas kein Mensch braucht, ist nur Geldschneiderei.



Wohl kaum, wenn's gratis ist. 
Ansonsten gehört es zu der Masse von Progrämmchen, die Geld kosten, obwohl es genug Tools gibt, die ähnliche Features bieten, aber kostenlos sind.


----------



## Lichterflug (24. Februar 2009)

N-Golth-Batai schrieb:


> das wäre ja auch etwas bescheiden....aber mir würde es reichen wenn ich div. proggies einfach einen kern zuweisen kann und die anderen mit den wichtigen proggies laufen lassen.....(berechnungsprogramme, cad etc..)


 
Eine Software zum zuweisen gibt es auch, wie sie heißt weiß ich im Moment gerade nicht - nur das sie auf meinem XPx64 damals nicht lief


----------



## FKL666 (24. Februar 2009)

N-Golth-Batai schrieb:


> das wäre ja auch etwas bescheiden....aber mir würde es reichen wenn ich div. proggies einfach einen kern zuweisen kann und die anderen mit den wichtigen proggies laufen lassen.....(berechnungsprogramme, cad etc..)



Das kann man doch mühelos im Taskmanager festlegen. Dazu brauch man sicher kein Programm dafür.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. Februar 2009)

@PCGH, für so ein unwichtiges Tool und eine Vollversion die schon auf der PC Games DVD war, eine News? Das muß doch nicht sein.


----------



## XXTREME (24. Februar 2009)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> @PCGH, für so ein unwichtiges Tool und eine Vollversion die schon auf der PC Games DVD war, eine News? Das muß doch nicht sein.



Das nennt sich "Eigenwerbung" und muss sein .

Allerdings mit den gleichen Spielen auf allen Computec "Coputer Zeitschriften" finde ich auch dämlich, habe dies ja auch schon öfters muniert . Ich zum Beispiel beziehe die PCGH und die PC Action im Abo und habe immer alles doppelt. Ich überlege wirklich zumindest ein Abo zu kündigen bzw. umzustellen auf eine Ausgabe ohne DVD. (sollte es sowas geben)


----------



## Markusretz (24. Februar 2009)

N-Golth-Batai schrieb:


> das wäre ja auch etwas bescheiden....aber mir würde es reichen wenn ich div. proggies einfach einen kern zuweisen kann und die anderen mit den wichtigen proggies laufen lassen.....(berechnungsprogramme, cad etc..)



Wähle mal im Taskmanager unter Prozesse dein gewünschtes Programm mit der rechten Mausstaste aus und wähle dann Zugehörigkeit festlegen....
Dort kannst du dann dem Programm sagen mit welchen Kernen er arbeiten darf. Weis aber nicht wie man die Einstellung nach einen Neustart beibehalten kann.


----------



## theLamer (24. Februar 2009)

Auf den dual-core tuner bin ich auch mal gespannt


----------



## LordRevan1991 (24. Februar 2009)

Verdammt, mein Extended-Abo beginnt erst mit der nächsten Ausgabe. Das Special zu Core 2/ Core i7 hätte mich richtig interessiert, aber ich habe bisher noch keinen Zeitschriftenhändler gefunden, der die Extended anbietet. 

Von diesem Thread-Zuweisungsprogramm bin ich auch nicht überzeugt. Das bisschen Leistung, was man dadurch gewinnt, verpufft bestimmt durch die Rechenkraft, die das Programm in Anspruch nimmt.


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (24. Februar 2009)

Markusretz schrieb:


> Wähle mal im Taskmanager unter Prozesse dein gewünschtes Programm mit der rechten Mausstaste aus und wähle dann Zugehörigkeit festlegen....
> Dort kannst du dann dem Programm sagen mit welchen Kernen er arbeiten darf. Weis aber nicht wie man die Einstellung nach einen Neustart beibehalten kann.


ich habe das mal in einem anderen forum (PCTweaks.de - Forum - Powered by vBulletin) gefunden (das einstellen in windows für dauerhaft), aber leider weiß ich nicht wie das genau gemeint ist mit dem einstellen.....deswegen wäre mir ein programm mal recht....nur um mal zu schauen wie es funktioniert...


----------



## FortunaGamer (24. Februar 2009)

Oh denn Dual Core Tuner werde ich mir auf meinen PC machen höhrt sich interessant an. Mehr leistung ist immer was gutes.


----------



## CojaboBerlin (24. Februar 2009)

Mal sehen, mich interessieren mehr die Treiber und vids die auf der DVD sind. Ich werd den Tuner mal ausprobieren, wenn aber kein Zuwachs zu merken ist, werd ich ihn wieder deinstallieren. Meistens halten solche Programme ja nicht was sie versprechen.


----------



## Progs-ID (24. Februar 2009)

Werde mir die PCGH auf jeden Fall wie jeden Monat kaufen.


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (25. Februar 2009)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Werde mir die PCGH auf jeden Fall wie jeden Monat kaufen.



stimmt!
gekauft wird sowieso - egal was auf dvd beiliegt, jedoch bin ich dieses mal durchaus gespannt...


----------



## Hackman (25. Februar 2009)

Alle 2-3 Monate kann man aufgrund des enttäuschenden Inhalts ohne schlechtes Gewissen auf die DVD verzichten. Danke für die Vorwarnung! 
Magazin wird aber wie immer gekauft!


----------



## h_tobi (28. Februar 2009)

Habe die aktuelle Print gerade bekommen, die DVD ist immer noch am Heftanfang, also muss wieder der Cutter her, um die Reste abzuschneiden.

BITTE, BITTE bringt die DVD ans Heftende oder anderes,  damit man vernünftig umblättern kann.

Gruß Tobi


----------

